# Rebuilding the arsenal



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

As some of y'all know,I got burglarized several months ago.An arsenal enough to give Rambo himself a heart attack.....gone.
The last few years,I haven't hunted as much as I used to,mainly for lack of freezer space.My friends have kept me in as much game as my meager freezer space an handle in the recent past.
Anyhow,I got a big ol' deep freezer and a pressure canner recently,and I'm gettin' geared up to blow the crap out of everything in sight this year.  
I'm workin' on a budget,but I have a few bucks to spend.I'll be chasin' dang near everything that dares roam before me in south MS,being smallish white tail,hogs,rabbit,squirrel,'*****,turkey,and dove.A friend of mine hunts lots of ducks and geese,has access to some prime huntin' grounds,and he wants to get me into that,too.
I still have my old Marlin 880 SS .22,a Ruger 22/45,and my S&W 686,all of which have been good game-getters for me.I still need a good centerfire rifle,and a shotty,though.
Sooo....Tell me your "best buys",keeping in ming that down here in brush country,we ain't offerd much in the way of long shots,unless hunting over farm land.
A couple of specific questions.....
I'm eyeballing a Marlin 30-30,and a Winchester 30-30,and I like a really slick lever action rifles.Yer thoughts.......
My old shotgun was a Mossberg 500,and I was well-satisfied with it.I'm considering another one like it,but an 870 ain't much more,and I'm considering one of the Charles Daly autoloaders,as well.Anyone have any experience with the Charles Daly shotguns?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss SM but at the same time you're a lucky dude havin' a friend with good access wanting to take you duck and goose hunting...not to mention tricking Red Earth into falling for you! :lookout: 

I'd say you've got it covered if you have either of those .30-30s (though I always liked the more slender feel of the Win. 94, especially with smooth wood and no pistol grip) and you can't go wrong with either of those pump shotty's. I don't have any experience with CD shotguns but they seem OK, just handling them.

A Marlin .45-70 wouldn't be bad either and a good choice for ferel pigs I imagine. Of course, you could get a .458 Win. just in case a circus elephant escapes!  

Dave


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I hope the no goods that stole your guns are as stupid as I hope they are. Maybe they will kill themselves while they try to clean loaded guns.

If you can buy a Remington 870 pump in 12 gauge for a good price, you can't go wrong. A .35 Remington caliber in a Marlin lever action is a good bet.

However, 30-30 lever actions have killed a lot of deer and some other game. Maybe you can get 30-30 cheaper than .35 Remington.

I hope you fill the freezers this fall. NJ Rich :hobbyhors


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

NJ Rich said:


> I hope the no goods that stole your guns are as stupid as I hope they are. Maybe they will kill themselves while they try to clean loaded guns.
> 
> If you can buy a Remington 870 pump in 12 gauge for a good price, you can't go wrong. A .35 Remington caliber in a Marlin lever action is a good bet.
> 
> ...



I recently got a Benelli 12 ga Nova pump and am quite impressed. very slick gun and can shoot all 3 sizes of shells. A Marlin in .35 remington is very useful  but i have to agree on the 30-30 especially since Hornady came out with their lever revolution ammo.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, really cuts the heart out of a guy, but I like the way you think, good choices.

I always liked the Remington 870, sold the old Wingmaster as it was only 2-3/4", but have two now, both Expresses in 3" and 3-1/2". Receivers are aluminum on the Expresses, steel on the Wingmaster.
Either way, can't go wrong.

Always liked the Win Model 94 also, have one in .32 special and still use it as a brush gun, but the Marlin is easier to mount a scope, which isn't much use in the brush.

Good hunting.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your losing the arsenal swamp man. I have a lever action Winchester 1894 (top eject) and Marlin model 1895 lever action carbines (with a 6 X 30 mm scope - the Marlin will easily take a scope with the side eject) both chambered in .357 magnum. They are good for close up shots, such as I have in the forest here. My dad has a Winchester model 1894 in .30-30 for his deer hunting in Michigan, yet he gives me a hard time for hunting with a .30-06!! Maybe a bolt action .30-06 if one can be found for a reasonable price. 

Shotguns: I have 2 Remington 870's one is a Fieldmaster and the other is a Wingmaster pump shotguns with interchangable choke tubes and the shorter 21" barrels with rifle sights for shooting slugs at deer. That and my Winchester model 1200 pump action all are in 12 gauge. All are locked in the gunsafe, with an alarm.. Too many others to mention here in my arsenal/ collection in other calibers. I was never impressed with my friend's Mossberg Model 500 pump shotgun, the action just felt a bit sloppy on his while racking a shell into the chamber!!

I guess the answer would be what you can find at a reasonable price that you are comfortable shooting/ toting around all day. You may want to look at the Mosin-Nagant bolt action Military Surplus rifles chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian. The M-N model 91-30 (long version) is on sale at Big-5 Sporting Goods this week for $79.99 till Labor Day out here in the West. Ammunition is plentiful and not that expensive, and is comparable to the ballistics of a .308 (7.62X51mm N.A.T.O. round..). One of my favorite Mosin-Nagant models is the M-N model 1944 bolt action carbine with attached folding spike bayonet. A shorter rifle than the model 91-30 - that I am accurate with for over 300 yards using open sights also chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian. I buy my 7.62X54R Mil-Surp in bulk - in the metal spam cans off of the internet at a great price for 140 - 180 grain FMJ ball ammo. Sporting/ hunting SP (soft point) ammo is also readily available in that caliber.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a marlin 30-30 and love it. If you are like me and have torble seeing a long distance you can put a scope on it. I have a model 870 but it is too shourt for anything but self defence. I have a Remingtion wingmaster 16 ga and love it for small game and deer hunting. I also have a youth model 410 singel shot. I have had lots of luck with the 410 and brought more game in with it than anything else.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

My favourite ole trusty 12 ga. J.C. Higgins pump shotgun, full choke has gotten more game for me over the years than anything. It's a beater and banger, but has never failed. My favourite 30/30 is also a marlin side eject with a scope which has brought down deer easily in close open field situations. It's a very nice rifle to tote around for distances with a sling. For long range goose hunting, that I used to do a lot of, my trusty 12 ga. chambered for 3 in. magnum Marlin goose gun. You might be able to pick this one up fairly cheap somewhere. It's got a gigantic long barrel, bolt action and heavy, but it's a good game getter in situations you might be blind hunting for the big birds, even turkey for those longer shots I would imagine. I did kill a deer with a slug once with that gun. The cheaper big bore rifle in bolt action Parker is really nice looking and durable. In 30/06 this is a moose getter, long range big game or deer gun. Not a brush gun at all. I liked it, but didn't use it as much as my 30/30's and shotguns. I really like my .270 Browning semi auto with scope. Last year I downed a good deer that was on the run with it. Guy I got it from said he got deer on the run with it, too. It's a handy rifle, feels good to the fit, deadly accurate shooting, fast and just nice to handle for hunting in general big game or big varmint situations. It's also a nice deadly fast killing gun for black bear should they be in season or come around for any reason. It's downed them dead with first shots. 
I like my little Browning .22 pump recently picked up as a belgiun made version for about $175. Don't have it anymore, as the ex spouse got her share of the firearms in a divorce settlement, but we both liked that Marlin 12 ga. pump in modified. Probably not a common find, but A real beauty, got lots of grouse and small game with it over the years, ducks in close or over a few decoys...really nice gun to put some good eats of game on the table. Basically a rounded out 'arsenal' for my game hunting would be a 12 ga pump, .22 of course...I like the pump Browning but get a ruger that you can't go wrong with, .270 for my deer and big game or black bear, if need be the bigger take down rifle I'd go with 30/06 for an all around selection of bullets for about any situation, and a 30/30 marlin scoped with that nice side ejection. Had a winchester 94, but I don't miss it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Youâre probably gonna get as many recommendations as there is members who visit this forum, so take every suggestion with a grain of salt. Gosh, I wish you were with me and WIHH at a gun auction we were at a week ago. New and almost new Remington 870s and whatever the Winchester pump equivalent is were selling for $150 and less. A Marlin 336 went for $300 or so if my memory serves me right. The Winchester levers where a bit pricier because I believe they have stopped making 94s (can anyone verify this?). The pre-1964 Winchesters were $500 to $800 and the turn of the century Winchester levers (+/- 20 years) were going for $1000 (+/-).

I have had my trusty Marlin 336 lever in .30-30 cal. for about 30 years. It has never failed me and is as accurate as any .30-30 on the market. If you ever plan on putting a scope on a lever action, Iâd recommend the Marlin because of side ejection....Winchesters eject out the top.

With that said, if I were to ever replace my lever action with another lever action....and had the money....Iâd be eyeing a Savage 99 in .300 Savage caliber. If money were an issue, Iâd stick with a Marlin 336.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Bwana said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss SM but at the same time you're a lucky dude havin' a friend with good access wanting to take you duck and goose hunting...not to mention tricking Red Earth into falling for you! :lookout:


I don't trophy hunt,but some of 'em just HAVE to be mounted.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

CF, you're correct, the model 94's are no longer being produced. That's why prices are climbing on them. A good used Marlin would probably be easier to find and less expensive as well.

I also agree about the Marlin being easier to mount a scope on. The later model 94's were "angle eject" which made them a little easier to scope, but I still prefer the side ejection of the Marlin.

Very nice buck, too, by the way!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever - they are still manufacturing Winchesters in Model 1894AE (that is what I have in .357 magnum) in .30-30, .357 magnum/ .38 special, .44 magnum/ .44 special, and .45 long colt calibers... I saw them at Big-5 when I went in to buy 12 gauge field load shotgun shells on sale yesterday.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I would get an NEF single shot in '06 or .270. Cheaper than a 336, accurate as all git out, and will kill anything that walks around your part of the woods. Plus will reach out and touch anything you can see if you ever want to go after antelope or mountain mule deer. You can buy a 12 gauge barrel and a muzzle loader barrel for it and be all set.

galump


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Sorry to hear about your losing the arsenal swamp man. I have a lever action Winchester 1894 (top eject) and Marlin model 1895 lever action carbines (with a 6 X 30 mm scope - the Marlin will easily take a scope with the side eject) both chambered in .357 magnum. They are good for close up shots, such as I have in the forest here. My dad has a Winchester model 1894 in .30-30 for his deer hunting in Michigan, yet he gives me a hard time for hunting with a .30-06!! Maybe a bolt action .30-06 if one can be found for a reasonable price.
> 
> Shotguns: I have 2 Remington 870's one is a Fieldmaster and the other is a Wingmaster pump shotguns with interchangable choke tubes and the shorter 21" barrels with rifle sights for shooting slugs at deer. That and my Winchester model 1200 pump action all are in 12 gauge. All are locked in the gunsafe, with an alarm.. Too many others to mention here in my arsenal/ collection in other calibers. I was never impressed with my friend's Mossberg Model 500 pump shotgun, the action just felt a bit sloppy on his while racking a shell into the chamber!!
> 
> I guess the answer would be what you can find at a reasonable price that you are comfortable shooting/ toting around all day. You may want to look at the Mosin-Nagant bolt action Military Surplus rifles chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian. The M-N model 91-30 (long version) is on sale at Big-5 Sporting Goods this week for $79.99 till Labor Day out here in the West. Ammunition is plentiful and not that expensive, and is comparable to the ballistics of a .308 (7.62X51mm N.A.T.O. round..). One of my favorite Mosin-Nagant models is the M-N model 1944 bolt action carbine with attached folding spike bayonet. A shorter rifle than the model 91-30 - that I am accurate with for over 300 yards using open sights also chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian. I buy my 7.62X54R Mil-Surp in bulk - in the metal spam cans off of the internet at a great price for 140 - 180 grain FMJ ball ammo. Sporting/ hunting SP (soft point) ammo is also readily available in that caliber.


Will the .357 lever actions cycle .38 specials well?.........I've had a hankerin' for a .357 lever action for a while,now.I'm really lookin' at "keeping it simple" with my new purchases,and since I still have my S&W 686,that would give me two guns using the same chambering.
Something that can use .357 magnum and .38 special ain't nothin' to shake a stick at around here. With my 686,I've taken deer,hogs,and the .38 special FMJ semi-wadcutters are just right for rabbits,without destroying much meat.
Yep,"sloppy" is a pretty good desctiption of my old mossbergs action,but OTOH,it always slopped it's way to absolutely reliable operation......I'm still interested in some input on the CD autoloaders.
I've had a couple of Nagants,and wasn't real fond of either.They worked well,but they handled almost as well as a log,and I don't much care for the safety.I dropped an aftermarket trigger group in one,and fitted it with Mojo aperture sights,and it made a a big difference.


So,I checked out a few pawn shops and gun stores today,and for the most part,was fairly disappointed in the offerings.There are a heckuva' lot of 740 woodsmaster and 7400's around,I've had one before,and it worked well,but for various reasons,they hold little appeal.......maybe it's 'cuz they're just plain ugly?Tons and tons of ragged,rusty,abused Marlin 30-30's,mostly for less than a hundred bucks under what I could get a new one for.....no thanks.
I Did run across an old Marlin lever action(forgot to take note of the model) in .44 magnum.Definitely,it's been well-used,but used well.No rust,no pitting,but in need of a re-blue.The marked price is $375,but I haven't tried to negotiate,yet.Had it been in .357,I woulda' probaly bought it today.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Well,I've looked around a bit on the ol' dot com,and I've been unable to find any clues as to what a fair price for the Marlin .44 mag might be.I ain't lookin for a "steal",here...a "fair" price is all I'm after.I'll try and get by there tomorrow,and check out serial and model numbers,but since it don't have the "microgroove rifling" stamp,I'm assuming she's "elderly".
Any thoughts?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The U.S. Repeating Arms factory in New Haven closed in early 2006, ending production of the models 70, 94, 1300, 9422, and 9410.

If you check Winchester's website, and look under "All Product Lines", you will see all those models listed under "Historic/No longer in production".


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

swampman - yes one can fire .38 specials through a .357 magnum, just as one can fire .44 specials in a .44 magnum. I have a Ruger GP-100 in .357 magnum and a Colt Army Special revolver in .38 special. That is why I went with the lever actions in .357 magnum. I do not have to carry two seperate calibers for convience!! Did the Marlin in .44 magnum have an octogon barrel, or was it round? Octogon barrel is the older model and is worth more than the round barrel models....

tyusclan - I guess then Big-5 in Eureka, California was selling new old stock Winchester model 1894AE's - when I was in the store yesterday. I figure that I had better keep my bolt action Winchester Model 70 in .30-06 then, if they are now out of production!!!


----------



## March Hare (May 5, 2005)

I think Marlin made a model 336 in .44 Magnum at one time. Now they are Model 1894s like the .357s. I inherited a bunch of hot-loaded .44 Mag. FMJ from when my father-in-law used to shoot IHMSA matches -- 260 grains @1750 FPS from a 10 1/2" barrel. I also inherited the Marlin model 1894 .357. I sure wish the .44 loads worked in it or that I had the .44 version....

Russ


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

radiofish said:


> swampman - yes one can fire .38 specials through a .357 magnum, just as one can fire .44 specials in a .44 magnum. I have a Ruger GP-100 in .357 magnum and a Colt Army Special revolver in .38 special. That is why I went with the lever actions in .357 magnum. I do not have to carry two seperate calibers for convience!! Did the Marlin in .44 magnum have an octogon barrel, or was it round? Octogon barrel is the older model and is worth more than the round barrel models....


Round barrell,but the open sights are far less cheesy than I've seen on some newer stuff.
I understand that .38 spceial is safe to fire through a firearm chambered in .357,but my question was more about whether they cycle well through the action or not,what with the shorter case length,and all........I think you answered the question,though.........Thanks!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

radiofish said:


> tyusclan - I guess then Big-5 in Eureka, California was selling new old stock Winchester model 1894AE's - when I was in the store yesterday. I figure that I had better keep my bolt action Winchester Model 70 in .30-06 then, if they are now out of production!!!


Yes, there's definitely some stock still working its way through the stores.

I have a model 70 in .270 that I'm hanging on to for the same reason. That and the fact that it's the best shooting rifle I've ever owned.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

swamp man said:


> I don't trophy hunt,but some of 'em just HAVE to be mounted.


 :bow: :goodjob: :icecream:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Just before the Winchester closing announcement, I sold a sweet & smooth actioned Mod. 70 .338 and a superb, petite little Mod. 94 Trapper in .44 Mag. in order to pay for a Stainless mod. 70 in .375 H&H.

That little .44 with a 16" barrel would shoot 180 gr. JHPs at a chronographed 2000+ fps. It handled like a dream too! Big mistake getting rid of that one. :Bawling: 

Dave


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Ive hunted with a model 94 manufactured in 1947 [been in the family since it was bought] with a Williams peep on it [at age 13, I dropped the rifle when it had a Lyman peep in it and broke the windage screw, but i still have the sight] And every year or two I think i want to go get a different rifle for some reason or other but end up carting that ole winchester out to bag another deer or bear or elk..... once i shot a bobcat out of my duck pen with it too [over did that one but it was handy] I like 150gr speer flat points as hand loads.....

I also have a marlin I traded for but it has a buckhorn on it and i have never been impressed and aint got around to putting a peep on it.... 

My wife came with a savage bolt 30-30 peep rear and target peep front, nice thing to use boat tails in cause of the detachable box it has....it is a bolt but hits fine.

I also hnt with a smoke pole in 54 in a cabelas hawken style [not a true hawken] made in Italy, it has nice wood, and is an awesome hitter after I modified a tang peep to fit on it [can you see a theme here] even the old buck skinners like my peep but it is not a true representation of the mountain men eras..... so I am shunned to a degree......

My 12 gauge is a model 97 cut down to just over legal by the gunshop who repaired it from its once rusted state [I traded a gallon of brandy I made and a winch from a korean era helicopter for it so I could use it bear hunting] it is a nice defense firearm..... besides peeps I like hammer guns.....

I have a choice for a pistol that not everyone can handle, but once you latch onto one you wont cart around anything else and that is an LAR Grizzly in 45 Win Mag.... I use 230 Hornady JHP, pushed by bluedot to achieve around 1600 fps at 50 degrees F...... noting in the world says "hi howdy" like the boom of a LAR in the early morning dawn.... or late evening either for that matter..... And yes I know they are collectibles now, so what.... if I cant use it why own it? besides it drives up the price on those that have never been fired..... one day i might have to get a couple more.

Now if you were after a long range pea shooter, I would suggest looking into a Barret in either 338 Lapua or the 50 BMG as a sort of reach out and tap something and then walk half a day to get to it type of firearm...... one ridge to the next..... [of course Idaho has passed regulations prohibiting the use of any rifle and scope combination weighing over 16 pounds..... go figger eh?

When you catch up with those fellas who lifted the weight from your gun cabinet.... let their fellow inmates mount them...... saves worryin about catchin the wrong thing.....

William
Central Idaho republik


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Well swampman- I have been a bit "preoccupied" and just saw this... I love my winchester trapper in .44 for close in stuff as deer/hog and home defense. The 30-30 is good to. For what you want either the winny or marlin will be good if yer gonna scope it the marlin is better. The 35 remington is good too but if yer not gonna reload the 30-30 or .44 will be great and likely for the ranges ya want the .357 levergun is a viable choice and cheap ta feed too. 180 grain bulletts out of the rifle barrel in a .357 is a good deer/pig round

If ya ever get into casting yer own bulletts the .44 and .357 are easy...


www.auctionarms.com 
www.gunbroker.com


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Now if it were me I would go with the Marlin 336 lever action in 30-30, and the Rem 870 or a Win 1200, both pump shotguns. The reason for the marlin is personal preference and because they can be had cheaper then the Win 94. As far as the shotty's go either is a good choice and they are about the same price, parts and or accessories are easy to find for both at this time. You could also go with a Mossberg 500. 

Oh and Marlin does make the model 1894 it comes in .357 and is a great little lever action to shoot. 

Again this is my personal preferences, since I have 2 marlin 336's in 30-30 and an 1894 in 357, I also have 2 Win. 1200's one for hunting and one with an 18 inch barrel..


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> Well swampman- I have been a bit "preoccupied" and just saw this... I love my winchester trapper in .44 for close in stuff as deer/hog and home defense. The 30-30 is good to. For what you want either the winny or marlin will be good if yer gonna scope it the marlin is better. The 35 remington is good too but if yer not gonna reload the 30-30 or .44 will be great and likely for the ranges ya want the .357 levergun is a viable choice and cheap ta feed too. 180 grain bulletts out of the rifle barrel in a .357 is a good deer/pig round
> 
> If ya ever get into casting yer own bulletts the .44 and .357 are easy...
> 
> ...


Paul,about how much accurate range would you say you get out of the .44? Keep in mind,our ******'s run pretty small,and I only take does,so if the shot placement is reasonable,the energy delivered ain't near as important.
That .44 might just be callin' to me.....  
I did run across a Marlin in .35 remington for $200,but it was a rusty clunker.....a real shame.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

100-120 yards if ya are a decent shot with load the rifle likes is what I hear regularly. I am usually 50 yards or under for what I bought it for and I have not shot enough to be "GOOD" with it yet. 75 yards or so milk jugs usually are dead as they get rather quickly 

BTW ask here for prices etc...

http://www.marlinowners.com/board/


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

swampman - I cycle .38 special (factory and reloaded ammunition - jacketed and round lead, even wad-cutters) in my Winchester model 1894AE and Marlin model 1895 lever action carbines in .357 magnum. Never had a jam, misfeed, round stovepipe, or any other problems after feeding hundreds/ thousands of .38 special rounds in either rifle.









The Winchester model 1894AE is the lower weapon, then the Marlin model 1895 w/ scope lever action carbines in .357 magnum on top. I have had people call them BB guns due to their short lenght compared to say my M-1 Garand or model 1903 Springfield in .30-06 springfield.









Here is a Remington Shotgun Fieldmaster model 870 in 12 gauge 3" magnum receiver with the ventilated rib 28" and rifle sight 21" barrels in the factory carry case..









Better watch out, the critters are arming themselves it seems!!! That rabbit is packing a Czech CZ-52 in 7.62X25mm Tokarev. I carry one as a CCW weapon.. :hobbyhors


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice,Radiofish!
I hunt rabbits with a handgun once in a while,but it's a challenge,to say the least.The woods at my place are thick,and most of the time,by the time I see the quarry,it's on the run.If I'm serious about filling the bag,I take the shotty.
Our swamp rabbits here get BIG......you really have to hit 'em a good lick to roll one over.

I've dang near talked myself into the used .44 mag.I'll check Paul's link for some prices(thanks, old friend),but the way I figure,$375 ain't a whole lot to pay for a quality arm that I'm happy with.....besides,I'm in a hurry.
Eventually,I'll want to get someting with a bit more reach and firepower,but I might just get the lever gun now,and keep my eyes peeled for a deal on a FAL.
On the shotgun,I'm leanin' towards the CD autoloader.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey BTW what about a cheap SKS- 30-30 like and repeat shots ta boot. Robust n ugly but accurate enoigh for the ranges and game ya are talkin about...


----------

